# Best N64 emulator for Banjo Kazooie games



## jmoe316 (Dec 31, 2007)

Would Project64 be the best? On first look, it seems Banjo Tooie may not work properly.

Anyone have an emulator that will run both of these games near-flawlessly?

I have a windows USB receiver for my xbox 360 controller and want something to try it on and have never completed these great games.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jelbo (Dec 31, 2007)

I've played both games fine on Project64 with Jabo's D3D plugin, the default sound plugin and NRage's input plugin. Years ago even


----------

